# Congés payés année incomplète



## Nessa (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ! 
J’ai posté la semaine dernière une question sur les cp en année incomplète …suite à vos différentes réponses j’ai averti mon PE de l’oubli des cp sur ma fiche de salaire de Juin ! Elle vient de m’envoyer un message me disant qu’elle avait modifier le bulletin de salaire en ajoutant les cp mais que cela ne modifiait pas le montant du salaire que du coup pour elle c’était bon ! Je précise que pour le salaire de juin j’ai eu ma mensu « normale » ainsi que les indemnités d’entretien c’est tout ….
Est ce une erreur de pajemploi ou est ce qu’elle doit rentrer elle même le montant du ? 
Merci pour votre aide ….encore !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Evidemment que celà modifie le salaire, puisque le montant des cp vient s'ajouter au salaire de base, ce n'est pas en "remplacement de celui çi", elle est maligne ou elle tente de vous la faire à l'envers...


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Elle a juste modifier la case CP mais pas le salaire


----------



## Nessa (6 Juillet 2022)

De mon côté j’ai pris mon salaire net que j’ai divisé par le nombre de jours travaillés pour avoir un salaire journalier que j’ai multiplié par 5 pour avoir le montant des cp …si vs me confirmez que c’est la bonne méthode je lui donnerai ça ce soir !


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Euh non pas du tout


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Vous devez calculer le nombre de semaines travaillées depuis le 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022 

Nombre de semaines / 4 * 2,5) jours ou acquis 

Jours ouvrables / 6 * heures hebdo x taux horaire brut = maintien de salaire 

Vous comparez avec les 10 % des salaires bruts perçus depuis le 1er juin 2021 

Vous retenez le montant le plus avantageux des 2


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Vous avez commencé ce contrat à quel date ? 

Vous êtes nouvelle agréée ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Mais où avez-vous eu cette méthode ??

On compare le total des bruts perçus sur la période de référence auquel on applique 10%.

Ou, xx jours ouvrables acquis / 6 x nbre d'heures accueil hebdo x taux horaire brut. Méthode maintien de salaire.

Et on applique la solution la plus avantageuse.

Refaites votre bilan et on vous donne un coup de 'clavier"...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Un salaire c'est du brut.

Tous les calculs qui déterminent le montant d'un salaire, HC, HS, régularisation de salaire, cp, se font en BRUT, jamais en net.
Jamais.

Le net est fluctuant, donc, faire des calculs à partir du net revient à fausser le salaire brut.


----------



## Nessa (6 Juillet 2022)

Je n’ai jamais eu de contrat en année incomplète….c’est une collègue qui m’a donné sa méthode de calcul ! J’ai rectifié mes calculs ….la méthode du maintien de salaire est bien plus avantageuse du coup je vais garder celle ci ! Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est souvent le cas en année incomplète. Bonne journée.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Nessa a dit: 


> Je n’ai jamais eu de contrat en année incomplète….c’est une collègue qui m’a donné sa méthode de calcul ! J’ai rectifié mes calculs ….la méthode du maintien de salaire est bien plus avantageuse du coup je vais garder celle ci ! Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !!!


Vous pourrez dire à votre collègue qu'elle est complètement à côté de la plaque et lui donner la bonne méthode de calcul maintenant que vous la connaissez


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Nessa a dit: 


> Bonjour !
> J’ai posté la semaine dernière une question sur les cp en année incomplète …suite à vos différentes réponses j’ai averti mon PE de l’oubli des cp sur ma fiche de salaire de Juin ! Elle vient de m’envoyer un message me disant qu’elle avait modifier le bulletin de salaire en ajoutant les cp mais que cela ne modifiait pas le montant du salaire que du coup pour elle c’était bon ! Je précise que pour le salaire de juin j’ai eu ma mensu « normale » ainsi que les indemnités d’entretien c’est tout ….
> Est ce une erreur de pajemploi ou est ce qu’elle doit rentrer elle même le montant du ?
> Merci pour votre aide ….encore !


Elle est mignonne celle là!
Ça ne change rien au salaire sur le BS parce que le PE n'a pas modifié le salaire net déclaré!
PAJEmploi ne fait pas le calcul des CP, pas plus qu'il ne fait le calcul de la mensu.

Si ton contrat est en AI, normalement ta mensu ne prévoit que ton temps d'accueil prévu, n'est ce pas?
Donc si au mois de juin on déclare qu'on te paie tes CP acquis sur la période de référence il faut déclarer:
 la mensu + le montant des CP = XXX€
puis elle déclare aussi
X jrs d'activité (le nbr habituel) 
X jrs de CP ds la case correspondante


----------

